# Wild Cat Pics



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Ive been lucky enough to have been to Kenya over the last three years. Thought I'd post a few wild cat pics while I had the chance.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*sigh* Big Cats!!! I *love* them! :flrt:

Some fabulous photos there - the cheetahs in particular - what a shot!!! :notworthy:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

feorag said:


> *
> Some fabulous photos there - the cheetahs in particular - what a shot!!! :notworthy:


THanks. One of my faves too!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, great pictures! I love Africa :flrt:


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Lions*

whether it's because people keep cats so they can readily relate to them or it's just their natural inherant majesty they are always impressive. Thanks.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

WOW they are amazing.They are :no1:

I LOVE big cats


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

1b3 said:


> whether it's because people keep cats so they can readily relate to them or it's just their natural inherant majesty they are always impressive. Thanks.


Not bad pics either.:2thumb:


----------

